# My bmx cruiser



## Dirtvelo (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Big Moe (Nov 5, 2021)

What is that, a 24",or a 26er? Mine is a 29er.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice! Bassett makes a great bike!


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 6, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Nice! Bassett makes a great bike!



It's my show bike.


----------



## Dirtvelo (Nov 8, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> What is that, a 24",or a 26er? Mine is a 29er.
> 
> View attachment 1507895



26 inch


----------

